# Two Dagger Torrent 10.0 sit-on-top whitewater kayaks



## Keholio

scottmengel said:


> We are selling our like-new Torrent whitewater kayaks - two of them, $575 each. We fell in love with these types of boats during an Outward Bound trip on the Yampa and San Juan Rivers, but have only been able to use them two times since we purchased a couple of years ago. We are now helping to raise three toddler grandboys, so are investing more in rafts (that can carry a boatload of gear!) in the near future! These boats are stable and nimble up to Class III rapids. They have a few very cosmetic scratches - but are otherwise brand new. Thigh straps, built in drain holes, and just tons of fun are built-in. Theoretically, you can buy them for $679 plus shipping - though actually finding them in stock is nearly impossible. More specs here: Torrent 10.0
> View attachment 58834


any chance that the one boat is still available?


----------



## Craig Williford

scottmengel said:


> We are selling our like-new Torrent whitewater kayaks - two of them, $575 each. We fell in love with these types of boats during an Outward Bound trip on the Yampa and San Juan Rivers, but have only been able to use them two times since we purchased a couple of years ago. We are now helping to raise three toddler grandboys, so are investing more in rafts (that can carry a boatload of gear!) in the near future! These boats are stable and nimble up to Class III rapids. They have a few very cosmetic scratches - but are otherwise brand new. Thigh straps, built in drain holes, and just tons of fun are built-in. Theoretically, you can buy them for $679 plus shipping - though actually finding them in stock is nearly impossible. More specs here: Torrent 10.0
> View attachment 58834





scottmengel said:


> We are selling our like-new Torrent whitewater kayaks - two of them, $575 each. We fell in love with these types of boats during an Outward Bound trip on the Yampa and San Juan Rivers, but have only been able to use them two times since we purchased a couple of years ago. We are now helping to raise three toddler grandboys, so are investing more in rafts (that can carry a boatload of gear!) in the near future! These boats are stable and nimble up to Class III rapids. They have a few very cosmetic scratches - but are otherwise brand new. Thigh straps, built in drain holes, and just tons of fun are built-in. Theoretically, you can buy them for $679 plus shipping - though actually finding them in stock is nearly impossible. More specs here: Torrent 10.0
> View attachment 58834



I will do both boats for *$800.00* if you still have them??
I'm an old white water instructor and these would help me out for beginners to learn how to read the river before getting into a white water kayak
Please let me know 
or call me 303-903-0471
I live in Arvada, But I'm on the Colorado or Arkansas all the time


----------

